# help me find nic cubes!!



## Halucinate (Feb 26, 2011)

I am canadian, first of all. Now i havent exactly went to a store to look around QUITE yet. But on walmart.ca, rona.ca, and another site. I cant find them on the websites at all! 

If you can referance perhaps a link of some sort, to a store that would have them, id really really appreciate it 

i called walmart,i think the worker just didnt know what i was talking about.. lmao O.< 

Im trying to find prices, cause i need alot! 
a direct link to the product would be preferred if you can help, or if you know a store there generally sold at for a good price, i would love that.

and i know theres 100000000 threads asking where to get them, but the few i looked at didnt help me.

thank you!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 26, 2011)

Walmart should have them. Home Depot and Canadian Tire also carry them. I don't know about Rona, the one near me doesn't have them. Bed Bath and Beyond should have them. 

Look in the aisle that has the other shelving stuff, it should be near the one with storage bins and such. 

For prices, they are usually all the same or very similar. I do know that Canadian Tire is more expensive, but they do go on sale sometimes. I go some there about 3.5 years ago for $10 a set and they are regularly $30. 

Check garage sales, thrift stores and kijiji too. I have gotten a ton used for very cheap. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...~0680700P/4-cube%2BWire%2BShelf.jsp?locale=en

When you search on the websites, try Storage Cube. That usually gets it.


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you Kate. I unfortunatly, cant find them for the world on the walmart site. Im hoping i can find something cheaper then 30 bucks a pack  but i guess we'll see what i can find.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 26, 2011)

Canadian tire is the most expesnive, other places are usually about $20 for 13 grids. 

I could not find them on the Walmart.ca site either. They usually have them in store when I look.


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 26, 2011)

bedbathandbeyond has them listed at 25 dollars, which is still better. perhaps i will check out walmart, and if there more then that, ill have them pricematched 

I dont need the connectors or anything tho, i wish i could just buy the cubes, and get more for the price.

again thank you.


----------



## butsy (Feb 26, 2011)

i bought mine at walmart


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 27, 2011)

just out of curiosity, whatd you pay at walmart busty


----------



## Tweetiepy (Feb 27, 2011)

They may not have them online, but only in store, here we got them at Rona and Home Depot has them as well in the shelving section.


----------



## cindyrads (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought grids from staples for $12.99 for a 10 pack of 14x14 inch grids. I don't know if you have a Staples in Canada but you might want to try there. Also don't just do a search for NIC cubes, do a search for wire grids. You should be able to find them from places that sell office furniture and supplies.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 28, 2011)

Real Canadian Supestore also has them. 17 for $23 when I bought them last summer.

Rue


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you all, i would have never even thought of staples, i will check tomorow


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't find them locally either, though admittedly I didn't look too hard... I ended up buying mine online from a store supply store. You can buy them individually, or in any quantity you want, so I've been buying them in sets of 24 grids at a time. It's about $34 after shipping, which is about the same price per grid as I've seen at most of the stores. I'm not sure if they ship to Canada, but if you can't find them for a good price anywhere else, you should check it out. Here's the link:

http://www.kc-store-fixtures.com/mini_grid_displays.php

Hope that helps.


----------



## TrishaC (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw them at Super Store in Wpg. Three cubes for $19.98.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know if you guys have a target there or not, but that is where we get them here.


----------



## TrishaC (Mar 16, 2011)

I went and bought some at Home Depot ($24.95) today and they matched the Super Store price for $19.95. Here in Winnipeg.

Have most of it together but ran out of ties.

I have to go back to Home Depot and pickup the Coroplast plastic as I didn't have room in my daughters car. I will have to go with my van. 

Building it was like putting a tent up with one person lol. But I got er done!


----------



## mitchellfoster (Mar 16, 2011)

I couldn't find them at Target, Home Depot, Walmart, Lowes, or Costco...I eventually had to buy them from bedbathandbeyond.com for $20 a pack (four cubes).


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought then tyears ago from superstore, but when I went there to Peepers cage they no longer had any such thing, I had a heck of a time finding any, before finding a couple pkgs at walmart for around $30 for 13 grids..the superstores ones used to be 17 grids for $20, so I choked a bit when I saw the price of the walmart ones! but since absoutly NO other store here had them at all, it was my only option lol they used to be so easy to find, but I dunno, they must be falling out of favor as a storage option, because finding them now is really hard!


----------



## Halucinate (Mar 21, 2011)

Well i got lucky, and when i took in my latest bun a new female lionhead (BEW), she same with a HUGE play pen, and cage, she was spoiled before coming here... and remains... spoiled  ty for all the replies everyone tho, i really appreciate it


----------

